# Maine flowers in bloom and more!



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Lilies, July 5th before they bloomed and then yesterday etc, after they bloomed.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Wild Beach Roses....

They are showing up everywhere, on the edge of my lawn!


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Wild Raspberries or Blackberries....not certain yet?  I think they are Blackberries?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

them are blackberries...raspberries should be gone by now..but in the land of maine? who knows


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Wild Elderberry Bush/tree....(yummm, elderberry wine)

progression of bloom, the elderberry itself, due out in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

fat critter, kinda blurry...






eating fest at makeshift feeder


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> them are blackberries...raspberries should be gone by now..but in the land of maine? who knows



ya know, for the first couple of years here, i had been eating them and picking them when still red and thought they were raspberries...then last year, didn't get to picking them and they turned a very dark blueish black....

so I also think they are wild blackberries...perhaps I have both?

And no, it is not too late for raspberries here, not that I am aware?  shoot we still have temps in the 50's at night!


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

some strange bush that is everywhere, with pretty yellow flowers...  I have no idea what wild bush/flower it is?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Wild daises are everywhere on the edge of the road...


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

and HELP!

what in the heck is this big leafed plant?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

thistle?

raspberries can be black.  blackberries have more seeds or ours do...i will have to see what is blooming around here


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Does thistle have pink ball shape flowers with prickly sticks or thorns around them?

This plant eventually will have these pink balled bloom with thorns...?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's another one for ya Bones....this purple thing....

it ends up having a pea pod or bean pod thing that is all black and dried....







The leaf is the one between the two blooms on the right in this pic below...


----------

